# Back stop material



## duffman6988 (Sep 22, 2019)

Im having a hard time finding a fabric or material that can stop a steel ball without bounching out or just wont break. Plz if u have any suggestions that would help alot thx!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Old tee shirts. Hang several so that they hang like drapery. Make sure the bottom edge does not drag the floor of the catch box. They need to swing free so they will absorb the energy and drop the ball straight down.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

What GG said. Helps to put a lip on the front of the catch box also.


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

I've used a thin bed sheet folded over. That usually catches then and slows then down enough.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

It's easier to travel to Mars than to find a perfect not bouncing, not breakable ammo fabric.

Anyway, T shirts and old towels will do a respectable job.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

A while back, I read that cheap pillow cases from Walmart, when hung in your catch box, are a good solution to bounce-backs. The material seems to be just the right 'weight' for the job. I've been using them successfully ever since. I hang two of them. I prefer the 'black' color . . . makes my targets show up much better.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Yup, I too use a free hanging pillow case, it gives a bit and catches the ammo and drops it down into my catch tray at the bottom of the catch box


----------

